# Ear Tattoos



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I hope this is a good place to put this question if not moderators please feel free to move it. 

Years ago I asked about an ear tattoo on a rescue dog and the help I received help us track down the breeder. Now I'm asking for help again. 

There is a rescue dog with a tattoo that looks similar to this... The Tattoo number is 13406. Does anyone have any ideas on how to track it down?

The dog is a sable and was found in Orange County Califorina. He also has an unregistered chip.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Ranger has a tattoo like this, he came from a breeder who was in post falls Idaho last we knew. She had Czech dogs and Dutchies. Not much help I know, but it does seem like there is a fair amount of "dogs" going back and forth between Cali and Washington.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Nigel said:


> Ranger has a tattoo like this, he came from a breeder who was in post falls Idaho last we knew. She had Czech dogs and Dutchies. Not much help I know, but it does seem like there is a fair amount of "dogs" going back and forth between Cali and Washington.


Thanks. I will pass it along. 

Below is a picture of the dog that was found. He is well taken care of and they imagine he has owners who are probably desperately searching for him.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Don't know about US, but in Canada generally breeders tattoo on the abdomen or leg and vets tattoo ears. You may want to check vet clinics.


----------



## Irie (Aug 31, 2016)

shepherdmom said:


> Thanks. I will pass it along.
> 
> Below is a picture of the dog that was found. He is well taken care of and they imagine he has owners who are probably desperately searching for him.


Was this dog just pulled out of the Orange County shelter?

I think I saw him there - I was really hoping he would be saved


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Irie said:


> Was this dog just pulled out of the Orange County shelter?
> 
> I think I saw him there - I was really hoping he would be saved


Yes from what I understand he came from the OC shelter.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

update after looking closer they think that the tattoo number might be 13405 instead of 13406.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> update after looking closer they think that the tattoo number might be 13405 instead of 13406.


Wipe it with a bit of peroxide. We did it all the time and it makes the tattoos stand right out.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> Wipe it with a bit of peroxide. We did it all the time and it makes the tattoos stand right out.


I'll pass this suggestion along thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

shepherdmom said:


> I hope this is a good place to put this question if not moderators please feel free to move it.
> 
> Years ago I asked about an ear tattoo on a rescue dog and the help I received help us track down the breeder. Now I'm asking for help again.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, there is no tattoo registry. However, you may be able to find the lot that the chip came from and track down the original buyer of the chip.


----------

